# Where to live???



## chuston (Nov 28, 2011)

We lived in Georgia with my family until May of 2006 when we decided to move to Florida, to be closer to his parents. My mom moved with us, but passed away July 2010. I only have my dad left who is now 600 miles away in Georgia and he has both of his parents still alive, but they live in Florida. We have the opportunity to move back to my hometown to be closer to my dad, but he doesn't want to leave his parents for the same reasons I want to be closer to my dad. I can't make him choose because that is not fair and he says it is not right for me to have to choose either. We can't be in two places at once so I don't know what to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Would your dad consider moving to Florida? Is your dad elderly and in need of assistance? Do you have kids? Personally, we try to get at least 300 miles between us and anyone in our family. But it sounds like y'all want to be near family. Honestly 600 miles is not a long way when you think about it though... It's a half a day drive at most, or 1 1 to 2 hour plane trip. I'm sorry I'm not of much help.


----------

